# My Uber rating SUCKS!!!



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Damn! My Rating right now is a 4.59!!! and here I am thinking I'm doing a good job!!! I always rate riders 5 stars unless they are complete idiots or rude!!! smh....I think I rated only 1 person a 1 star and that was because she kicked herself out of her ride because she was drunk! I need to do better!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry to here that. Best to move on from this ASAP.

I would work during the day. Clean out my car till its splotless, provide water and gum/mints and get yourself an aux cord and a all in one charger. Kick some ass on giving really good trips and you'll be back above 4.7 in no time! Go the extra mile and get the door also make sure your phone is mounted on the windshield it's unsafe to look down at your phone during the ride and you might get a low rating. You got this good luck !


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Sorry to here that. Best to move on from this ASAP.
> 
> I would work during the day. Clean out my car till its splotless, provide water and gum/mints and get yourself an aux cord and a all in one charger. Kick some ass on giving really good trips and you'll be back above 4.7 in no time! Go the extra mile and get the door also make sure your phone is mounted on the windshield it's unsafe to look down at your phone during the ride and you might get a low rating. You got this good luck !


Yeah I haven't done the water and gum thing...I have an auxilary cord, but I usually let the radio play. pax never asked for a charger or anything though.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

You should get one of those robots that give deep tissue massages on the neck, and another robot that massages feet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

C. Johnson said:


> Yeah I haven't done the water and gum thing...I have an auxilary cord, but I usually let the radio play. pax never asked for a charger or anything though.


What I do is let the pax know right when they get in what amenities I have, ask if they would like music and then tell them I have phone charges for iPhone and android. This always impresses them and they say things like "wow your prepaired" and "your the best uber we've had" and my personal favorite "are you like Uber management or something?" I get tips 50% of the time if I do this wear a suite and get the door. People loved to feel important and feel waited on. By giving them that in an Uber its a non expected surprise that leaves them happy and raving about the company and it helps me get tipped and better rating reviews


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> Clean out my car till its splotless, provide water and gum/mints and get yourself an aux cord and a all in one charger.


What type of mints do you carry, CabbieGuy? Might start doing that.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

you know what I don't kiss anyone ass, I just completed my 100th trip! I have a 4.76 ratting. no water , no radio, no mints. I have chargers if they ask but I don't offer. I am happy friendly with the hellos and how are you. about 10 seconds of small talk and then I STFU ! if they want to talk, I can BS with the best of them, but 90% of the time people want a quiet safe ride and a good price. I don't turn on the radio, most people are on their phones and the radio interrupts them ( ive never been asked to turn it on) I say Use the KISS method! "Keep It Simple Stupid!" some drivers want to be out going and friendly threw the whole trip, outgoing personality looks good on paper, but I think most people are not looking for that, and if they are, they start the conversation anyway. so who knows maybe ive just been lucky!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What type of mints do you carry, CabbieGuy? Might start doing that.


Typically just which ever brand is cheapest and will appeal to the most people. I use orbit Spearment gum and Walgreens waters. I carry a cooler in my trunk to keep waters cool and have them waiting when the rider gets in. I keep the water up front. This way the rider wI'll only take one if they really want it..when I put them in the back they got cleaned out and so did my gum! So I keep everything up front now and it works much better for everyone. I also keep napkins and Clorox wipes in my trunk and wear a men's wearhouse suit and 4$ fake aviator shade sunglasses so i look like the modal in the ******y Uber ads.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

You should also hire a *****. Have her sit in the back and give free blow jobs and handies. 

Seriously. .**** water an candy. Work days. Be nice.

If all else fails.. the WWDD.

cheap android and a gift card. Give yourself a few trips a days. Make 'em short. yeah, you'll eat about $2 per trip. Do a few a day for a week. Give yourself 5 stars. Easy. Watch that rating climb.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> You should also hire a *****. Have her sit in the back and give free blow jobs and handies.
> 
> Seriously. .**** water an candy. Work days. Be nice.
> 
> ...


You could just use the app burner phone it's free and you'll need to make sure you use a non reloadable debit card and give A bogus address to the cashier to put On the card. Get three as to not draw attentionand put different addresses on all of them. And don't use them all at once or else uber will be tipped off..honestly this is a lot of work to get good ratings I wouldn't recommend it.and you risk deactivation if you're ever caught


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> You should also hire a *****. Have her sit in the back and give free blow jobs and handies.
> 
> Seriously. .**** water an candy. Work days. Be nice.
> 
> ...


1*


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> 1*


5*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> 5*


3*


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> 1*


Meh. If you don't like it don't do it.

If you think ubers rating system is fair then you are clueless. Nothing wrong with gaming a broken system.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

But oh no! Using a spare phone and gift card to book short rides and get 5 star ratings without actually doing the work is unfair. 

Lol. Right. Ubers system is ****ed. We all know it. Even if some don't wish to admit it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Meh. If you don't like it don't do it.
> 
> If you think ubers rating system is fair then you are clueless. Nothing wrong with gaming a broken system.


2*


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> L
> 
> lol. Clueless


1* and left a poor review under driver feedback. "Driver complained about rating system"


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

CabbieGuy93 said:


> 1* and left a poor review under driver feedback. "Driver complained about rating system"


Heh never complain to a Pax. Just do the job properly. But you know that.

No need for candy or water. But yes. Sometimes pax are *****es and will leave poor ratings. The system sucks and isn't fair.

So I see no problem gaming the system.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

****ers. I'm supposed to be the one trolling. 

Not the one falling for it!!!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What type of mints do you carry, CabbieGuy? Might start doing that.


The big white mint in the men's toilet that's all these animal asses deserve.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Everyone should read my book, uber beyond and above time and space.
You shouldn't rate anyone 5 star unless they tip you. Treat them the same way give them low rating and you will feel much better!!!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## SantaCruzbum (Nov 24, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What type of mints do you carry, CabbieGuy? Might start doing that.


I went to Costco and got Orbit and the 5 gum. I also bought water bottles $3.92 for a 32 pack! Next time I'm getting the smaller bottles because people take a sip and leave the rest!


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

Back on topic: Do not under any circumstances go online from 6pm-6am Friday and Saturday nights. There is near unanimous consensus that your rating simply drops during these periods no matter how good your service is.

I offer 8-ounce waters (not 12-ounce). $4.oo for a case of 35. If you can't afford 11 cents a bottle then get out now. Back seat has Jolly Ranchers and Double-Bubble gum bought in bulk. Again, cost is negligible.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

ValleyKip said:


> Back on topic: Do not under any circumstances go online from 6pm-6am Friday and Saturday nights. There is near unanimous consensus that your rating simply drops during these periods no matter how good your service is.
> 
> I offer 8-ounce waters (not 12-ounce). $4.oo for a case of 35. If you can't afford 11 cents a bottle then get out now. Back seat has Jolly Ranchers and Double-Bubble gum bought in bulk. Again, cost is negligible.


Well if you don't drive on bar nights you ain't gonna make no money so forget that. As far as water and candy forget that too people don't care about that stuff. I drive a 2004 model it's clean but not immaculate no water no candy I'm at a 4.8 on the app it hasn't moved much since I got around 100 rides under my belt. I'll be off the road once my '04 turns in to an 11 year old pumpkin on New Year's Day if uber figures it out. Until then I'm gonna pound every bar night and holiday rush I can. Uber on!


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Well if you don't drive on bar nights you ain't gonna make no money so forget that. As far as water and candy forget that too people don't care about that stuff. I drive a 2004 model it's clean but not immaculate no water no candy I'm at a 4.8 on the app it hasn't moved much since I got around 100 rides under my belt. I'll be off the road once my '04 turns in to an 11 year old pumpkin on New Year's Day if uber figures it out. Until then I'm gonna pound every bar night and holiday rush I can. Uber on!


I disagree on the hours bit. I stopped (pretty much) working nights a few weeks ago. I get up early in the mornings and start off downtown near the hotels. Then I hit the neighborhoods later. I also do airport pickups when there are a lot of flights coming in.

My income hasn't suffered at all.

OTOH, My area very well might be different than yours.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> you know what I don't kiss anyone ass, I just completed my 100th trip! I have a 4.76 ratting. no water , no radio, no mints. I have chargers if they ask but I don't offer. I am happy friendly with the hellos and how are you. about 10 seconds of small talk and then I STFU ! if they want to talk, I can BS with the best of them, but 90% of the time people want a quiet safe ride and a good price. I don't turn on the radio, most people are on their phones and the radio interrupts them ( ive never been asked to turn it on) I say Use the KISS method! "Keep It Simple Stupid!" some drivers want to be out going and friendly threw the whole trip, outgoing personality looks good on paper, but I think most people are not looking for that, and if they are, they start the conversation anyway. so who knows maybe ive just been lucky!


Makes sense .... 4.76 is a HORRIBLE rating!


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> You should also hire a *****. Have her sit in the back and give free blow jobs and handies.
> 
> Seriously. .**** water an candy. Work days. Be nice.
> 
> ...


Purely hypothetical, but couldn't you just do those rides for free with the universal first-time rider code? You can input Google Wallet as your backup payment source, and it uses a virtual credit card number to mask your real one. Unless Uber has more access to Google Wallet's billing information that I thought...

Then you could get up to $20 per ride, or whatever the value of the first-time rider coupon is in your market


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike Ehrmantraut said:


> Purely hypothetical, but couldn't you just do those rides for free with the universal first-time rider code? You can input Google Wallet as your backup payment source, and it uses a virtual credit card number to mask your real one. Unless Uber has more access to Google Wallet's billing information that I thought...
> 
> Then you could get up to $20 per ride, or whatever the value of the first-time rider coupon is in your market


You can only use promo code once per account, but I like your thinking!


----------



## Mike Ehrmantraut (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You can only use promo code once per account, but I like your thinking!


It's pretty easy to make multiple Google accounts (which you can use to sign into Uber)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

SantaCruzbum said:


> I went to Costco and got Orbit and the 5 gum. I also bought water bottles $3.92 for a 32 pack! Next time I'm getting the smaller bottles because people take a sip and leave the rest!


I'm sure you're a great driver, and I really don't mean any disrespect, but it is beyond comprehension that anyone would actually go spend their own money to purchase water, candy, gum, mints or anything else to give to these people that help to make Uber unbelievably wealthy, while we make less and less. If Uber *REALLY* thought these people needed, or had paid enough to get these things, they, Uber, would provide them. They squeeze every penny they can from drivers, while they push the entire financial burden of the business onto the same drivers, and actually expect us to spend more from our own pockets over something this ridiculous. Doesn't it seem a little strange that the bottled water idea was Uber's, but then they say, "But you pay for it."



SantaCruzbum said:


> people take a sip and leave the rest!


Money well spent. NOT! If you're gonna spend money on water, instead of pouring it out on the ground, send it to Africa, New Jersey, or someplace where they don't have clean drinking water. Give it to someone that would actually appreciate it. Don't use it just as some token Uber bullshit. These Uber riders don't want your water, and sure as hell don't deserve it. They want premium service, then they need to pay for it, sorry.

I suspect the whole bottled water thing probably started as a drunken bet between Travis and one of his cohorts. "Hey, I'll bet you I can get at least 75% of these idiots to actually ride around with bottled water, giving it away, if I tell them to. I'll also bet you that before it's over I can have them delivering people's lunch!"

Next thing you know they'll be trying to get us to drive around with a giant unicorn horn or a pink mustache on the front of the car.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Why not just tell pax that Uber still hasn't sent you water yet lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Why not just tell pax that Uber still hasn't sent you water yet lol


Genius! I am definitely going to say this next time.

- Do you have water?

- No, I got the phone, the welcome pack from Uber, but I"m still waiting for a delivery of water from them.

- I think you have to provide that

- What? I have to go to a supermarket and buy water with my own money to give to passengers? Why would I want to do that?


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Makes sense .... 4.76 is a HORRIBLE rating!


Anything above 4.6 is as good as a 5.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Mint dog biscuits work great, I tell them they are scones.


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

Damn I feel you. After 80 trips the past two weeks I finally got my rating to 4.8 and I had a jerk this morning who i feel will give a 1 ...the rating system puts a stress on us driver .


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Most riders don't care about the frills. Safe clean ride and knowing your routes is the best way to keep your 5* ratings.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn I'm good!

4.96

You received 50 five-star reviews out of 52 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"Best Uber driver I have ever had. He knew the area, the ride was very comfortable, and he was ver friendly."

"Great service. "


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

All you newbs/wanna be Taxi drivers, you don't need to dine your clients, I never serve water or snacks, but I know how to interact with the client, and the most important thing in beign a Taxi driver, know your roads, all the airports and routes to take when there is traffic, you are in the transportation business, what a customer really wants is a clean car and the fastest and safest route to their destination. After 2,500 trips my rating is 4.8. It's not about the water or snacks. Now I won't mind if they bring me some snacks and water , but I am not a 7 eleven, I am a Taxi service.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

MoYusufNYC said:


> Damn I feel you. After 80 trips the past two weeks I finally got my rating to 4.8 and I had a jerk this morning who i feel will give a 1 ...the rating system puts a stress on us driver .


Ignore the ratings. Do a good job, and treat people with respect, like you probably already do. Uber wants you to be preoccupied with crap like the ratings bullshit. Same with handing out freebies. I'm going to drive people around, in MY vehicle, at $1.15/mile, giving Uber over 25%, when I'm paying ALL THE EXPENSES, and Uber wants me to give them '_*FREE*_' shit? Sorry assholes, ain't happening. Uber isn't offering something good here, that every driver should feel privileged to get. It's the drivers that are giving Uber something that they don't deserve - ridiculously low-paying labor. The biggest reason they don't want us being labeled as employees is because we'd all get a raise to minimum wage! ***** UBER!!* You can do better working for McDonald's.

If Uber can keep the uninformed individuals signing up, the ones that believe the lies Uber puts out there ($100,000/year, are you kidding?), you'll see things get even worse, much worse. You'll be the one wanting free water, candy, gum and mints!

If you're a 'professional' driver, you're at the bottom of the barrel working for Uber. If you just want to trash your car, risk financial ruin by being involved in an accident with no insurance to cover you or your vehicle, then by all means, stay with the bottom-feeders - Uber.

**** Uber, **** Spotify, **** Free Bottled Water and **** all of the greedy, low-life cock-suckers that exploit others because of greed, laziness, and a quest for some imagined power they may have, if they can only get enough green paper. When the shit hits the fan because of the mentality of dumb-asses like Travis Kalanick, they'll be burning the green paper for heat.

Uber On! 

P.S. Remember Uber Jax and his "Damn I'm good, I'm in the upper echelon of Uber drivers," where's he at now? Sitting at home reminiscing about his 5-stars in his mom's basement.

You really wanna drive? Upgrade your license, and get some training.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Just got my uber weekly "Report Card." 
Unfortunately, I suck according to my 4.65 rating for the week. Guess some of the drunks dinged me up on NYE. Glad my parents aren't alive to see what a spectacle I've made of myself. Still 4.8 on the app so I guess I'll Uber on till Feb 1st.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Just got my uber weekly "Report Card."
> Unfortunately, I suck according to my 4.65 rating for the week. Guess some of the drunks dinged me up on NYE. Glad my parents aren't alive to see what a spectacle I've made of myself. Still 4.8 on the app so I guess I'll Uber on till Feb 1st.


You may suck, but much more importantly, how much fun are you going to have driving on Jan 31?

"You want WHAT?! Water? GTFO of my car!"


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

What's Going on January 31st?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MoYusufNYC said:


> What's Going on January 31st?


Lou's last day driving for Uber


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm beginning to rethink other options. here in NYC there's 20 uber per block. Not worth it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

What's an Uber "Report Card"? Never seen one.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

MoYusufNYC said:


> What's Going on January 31st?


The rules in Orlando change on Feb 1. New requirements for permits and insurance they say. Can't see paying for the privilege of doing this.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> What's an Uber "Report Card"? Never seen one.


The weekly summary uber sends summarizing ratings, earnings and stuff.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

MoYusufNYC said:


> I'm beginning to rethink other options. here in NYC there's 20 uber per block. Not worth it.


There you go sir. You're much too valuable to be prostituted, we all are. There will continue to be a lot more drivers for the foreseeable future, so you'll make less, but Uber will continue to make more from the increase in the number of rides.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Lou W said:


> The weekly summary uber sends summarizing ratings, earnings and stuff.


Is that the same thing as a Partner Payment Statement? If not I've never received one.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Pax: Ohh, no water?
Me: what do I look like, a god damn convenience store?
Pax Friends: hahaha

Rating - 4.91, 5* 64/66 trips


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Is that the same thing as a Partner Payment Statement? If not I've never received one.


The email header says "Weekly Uber Summary for Dec 29, 2014 through Jan 5, 2015". Only just started getting it last week after nearly 3 months of driving.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks @Lou W ! I have more than 3 months and have never seen one. Not that I need anymore contact with Fuber than absolutely necessary.


----------

